# Free Fishing Magazine



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Issue 9 of Fish Down Under Magazine is now available to download from the iTunes store. You can get it here - http://bit.ly/U2DEZz

The magazine is currently only available on the iPad but we are working on versions for the iPhone and also Android platforms.

Whats in Issue 9:

*Articles*
7	Yakkin' with Lowey
11	Zmanning up the Coast
26	Nor'West Report 2013
32	Kuma Gensen Range
50	How to Get Sponsored
53	Gladiator Tackle - Vibes Review

*Videos*
5	Knots, Knots and more Knots
6	GT Tips and Tricks
16	How to Catch Beach Worms
19	Cranking Rock Walls
25	Halco Hamma 85
29	Land Based Fishing
41	Shimano Stella SWB
43	Fish Hook Sharpener

*Latest Products*
36	New Squidgy Secret Weight
37	Dendou Maru 9000
38	Swamp Donkey
39	Leatherman Review
49	Frabill Hiber-Net

*In the News*
18	Portland man jailed over abalone theft
46	Don't come the raw prawn, Stick to the Limit

*Other*
44	Off the Hook


----------

